# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mund të pranoni dashurinë e një personi me "aftësi të kufizuara"?

## Poetesha

Per kete teme u mendova ta postoj, ngase  verejta se askush  nuk eshte munduar ta ngrite kete çeshtje, per kete aresye qe ti bej me te afert me shoqerine dhe cka mendojne shoqeria per ta mendova ta postoj kete teme.
Sa per mua une do te kisha pranuar te lidhem me nje person me aftesi te kufizuar( ne kete rast me nje mashkull me aftesi te kufizuara)  ose edhe jeten ta kaloj me te, tu u nise nga fakti se ska njerez te perkryer vetem i Madhi Zot eshte i perkryer dhe se  edhe neve ne te ardhmen mund te na ndodh nje gje e tille.

----------


## E=mc²

> Per kete teme u mendova ta postoj, ngase  verejta se askush  nuk eshte munduar ta ngrite kete çeshtje, per kete aresye qe ti bej me te afert me shoqerine dhe cka mendojne shoqeria per ta mendova ta postoj kete teme.
> Sa per mua une do te kisha pranuar te lidhem me nje person me aftesi te kufizuar( ne kete rast me nje mashkull me aftesi te kufizuara)  ose edhe jeten ta kaloj me te, tu u nise nga fakti se ska njerez te perkryer vetem i Madhi Zot eshte i perkryer dhe se  edhe neve ne te ardhmen mund te na ndodh nje gje e tille.


Nuk mund te them kurr pasi mund te ndodhi. Nese personi qe une dua te pesoje aksident dhe te jete me aftesi te kufizuara une do ta lidhja jeten me kete njeri dhe do i jepja gjithcka qe kerkon nga jeta. Po une tani qe i kam vene shpatullat jetes dhe mendoje per te ecur perpara, nuk kam se si te lidh jeten me nje njeri me aftesi te kufizuara. Nuk e them kete per te presekutuar ato persona qe fatekeqesisht jane me aftesi te kufizuara. Po njeriu ecen ne jete me nje qellim te arij majat, nese ke nje njeri ne jete qe eshte me aftesi te kufizuara eshte shum e veshtire te arish qellimet qe i ke vene vetes. Vertet mu duk teme interesante dhe postova pa ngurim.

----------


## Poetesha

Hyjnor nuk ishte fjala qe peson aksident, por edhe nese e shihni nje person me aftesi te kufizuar qe do t'ju pelqej sado pak a do te ishit lidhur  ty te pergezoj qe tani ke bere zgjedhjen tende per jete.
Ti mendon se eshte veshtire te krijosh familje me persona me aftesi te kufizuara  pasi qe kane bariera ne jete dhe po e shoh se nuk paske pase kontakt me ta qe te shohesh si jetojne nuk te fajesoj veshtire eshte per ata persona qe nuk kane pasur kontakte me pare si shoqeri dhe se nuk i njohin se si jetojne.
sido qe te jete faliminderit qe u pergjigje.

----------


## E=mc²

> Hyjnor nuk ishte fjala qe peson aksident, por edhe nese e shihni nje person me aftesi te kufizuar qe do t'ju pelqej sado pak a do te ishit lidhur  ty te pergezoj qe tani ke bere zgjedhjen tende per jete.
> Ti mendon se eshte veshtire te krijosh familje me persona me aftesi te kufizuara  pasi qe kane bariera ne jete dhe po e shoh se nuk paske pase kontakt me ta qe te shohesh si jetojne nuk te fajesoj veshtire eshte per ata persona qe nuk kane pasur kontakte me pare si shoqeri dhe se nuk i njohin se si jetojne.
> sido qe te jete faliminderit qe u pergjigje.


Poetesha une ndoshta e kapa ne kontekstin e gabuar. Faktikisht kam pasur kontakte me njerez qe jane me aftesi te kufizuara. Dhe fatkeqesisht eshte nje mikesha ime qe une e takoje shpesh dhe mundohem sa do pak qe ta ndihmoje per ti dhene nje fije buzeqeshje dhe nje shoqeri te munguar. Te them te drejten nuk mund te them kurr prap, pasi zemra me mendjen ndonjeher bien ne kontradit dhe fituese del zemra. Une nuk mund ta kem menduar ndonjeher po nje kontakt dy dhe zemra fillon e ndjen dhe me pas nuk ke cfare te besh. Per mua qe une synoje te arij dicka me studimet dhe shkollen kam nevoje per nje person qe te jete i shendetshem, dua nje njeri qe te me shtyje per te aritur dicka dhe jo nje person qe te kem mendjen tek ai se ka nevoje per ndihmen dhe perkushtimin tim. E shikoje me kete miken time qe e ka shum te veshtire dhe ka nevoje per nje njeri qe ti qendroje prane dhe ta bej te ndjehet mire, jeta eshte shum e veshtire per keto persona se ndonjeher ndjehen te distancuar nga shoqeria dhe e kane te veshtire te shprehen lirshem pasi mendojne se do i kthehen me ofeza dhe presekutime. Prap une jam ne nje lekundje, nuk dua te them per dicka qe se kam provuar dhe nuk e di te sigurt, per mua gjithcka eshte relative dhe nuk mund te them per dicka qe nuk e di se jam absolutisht i bindur qe nuk do me ndodhi.

----------


## ^AngeL^

thjeshte kam vetem nje fjale "JO"
tenxherja do kapakun

----------


## KOKASHTA

Uhh...ne asnje menyre.
Jo po te lidhemi me ndonje femer me nje kembe, me dore te prere dhe qorre.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Njeriu me se shumti ka gjasa te lidhet me ate person qe pershtatet, kur them pershtatet do te thot ne cdo aspekt qe ka gjera te perbashketa ai do lidhet me ate person. Prandaj njeriu eshte veshtir te lidhet me nje person qe ka diferenca mes tyre. Ai person qe do te sakrifikonte qe te lidhet me dikend qe ne ket rast eshte fjala per ndyshime fizike pra me aftesi te limituara ather une do e pershendetsha dhe ai person ka nje shperblim te madh tek Zoti. 
Tashi a do lidhesha une a jo nuk mund te pergjigjem racionalisht sepse une ne nje mosh shum te re jam lidh me nje person dhe e kam veshtir te pergjigjem drejt se a do lidhesha a jo.

----------


## Alma07

Sipas mendimit tim ,kjo eshte nje tem pak sa e komlpikuar  nuk  mund te thuash as po e as jo ,varet nga rrethanat ,nga gjendja ku ndodhemi ku njihemi me kte person ,e si njihemi ,...
Une kam pasur raste te njoh persona me probleme po qe kan nje force te madhe per te jetuar ,e njoh persona te tjere normal qe me nje hall te vogel o me te voglin problem qe ju del menjehere dorezohen ,nuk kane optimisem jane negative dorezohen ...pra dua te them varet varet nga shume gjera ,une nuk mund t them as po e as jo ...

----------


## xhori

po te permbyset bota  dhe te ngelemi  vetem  une e ajo, patjeter  qe po, larg qofte  qe te ndodhi nje gje e tille

----------


## RaPSouL

Të them jo do nxitoja, si dihet jetës.

----------


## landi45

po ta duash me te vertete funksionon po ka veshtiresi

----------


## Poetesha

Po i kuptoj dyshimet e juaja por une nuk i marre persona me aftesi te kufizuara  nuk jane vetem personat me karroce, me shtaga apo taperica sic i thojne  te verber  apo me demtime ne te pamun po ju garantoj se ka persona me aftesi te kufizuara qe kane perfunduar sFakultetin dhe kane vizion te qarte per nje te srdhme nuk jane te mbyllur  por me e keqja eshte se ose ka nje dore ose kembe qe ëalon apo doren se nuk mund ti hap gishterrinjet ose disi keshtu....

----------


## Ujmiri

> Per kete teme u mendova ta postoj, ngase  verejta se askush  nuk eshte munduar ta ngrite kete çeshtje, per kete aresye qe ti bej me te afert me shoqerine dhe cka mendojne shoqeria per ta mendova ta postoj kete teme.
> Sa per mua une do te kisha pranuar te lidhem me nje person me aftesi te kufizuar( ne kete rast me nje mashkull me aftesi te kufizuara)  ose edhe jeten ta kaloj me te, tu u nise nga fakti se ska njerez te perkryer vetem i Madhi Zot eshte i perkryer dhe se  edhe neve ne te ardhmen mund te na ndodh nje gje e tille.


Nese  jetoj edhe ne ket bote me ju,deshiren dhe fatin qe ka zoti per mua une ende se di,prandaj spo them asnje fjal se jetes nuk i dihet  :syte zemra:

----------


## strange

Poetesha do te ishte mire sikur pyetjes tende ti shtosh edhe ketë pyetje tjetër: " *Si do te kishit reaguar, ne rast se ju do te ishit aksidentuar, dhe i/e dashuri/ra juaj nuk ju pëlqen me?*" Ndoshta këta persona qe shkruajnë kot këtu me lart, sdo te kishin fol po ta kishin lexuar edhe ketë me te trashe.

----------


## Erlebnisse

As une nuk them direkt jo, por me duket gje pak e veshtire...

Sa per ate qe ka thene Mehmeti, nqs une do pesoja aksident e do shikoja nje fare shmangie tek personi qe kam afer, do te isha une  e para qe do ta largoja. Problemin do e kisha une e nuk do me duhej gje e drejte te vuanim dy persona per ate qe me ka ndodhur mua. 
Mendja duhet te jete gjithmone  e hapur e sidomos kur flitet per ndjenjat e njeriut qe jane teper delikate, te gjithe duhet te jemi te kuptueshem perderisa njohim mire si veten tone si partnerin tone.

----------


## Apollyon

Nese gruaja ime (qofte larg) do aksidentohej ne kohen kur eshte e martuar me mua, atehere normale qe do i bej hyzmet, sepse kur jam martuar e kam pranuar si ne te keq ashtu edhe ne te mire, kot sjan dy zemra qe duhen, edhe duhet ti qendrosh pronto ne cdo moment te dites.

Por sbehet llaf te martohem me nje femer me aftesi te kufizuara, jo per gje, por jeta eshte e shkurter e cme duhet mua te jeme skllav i dikujt ter jeten... jeta per tu shijuar eshte se ca dreqin u pa nese me iken jeta duke luajtur sherbetorin per mend te kokes.

----------


## Poetesha

Faliminderit Mmetti qe me perkrahe kom mendu edhe per kete teme po kom mendu qe i preku thelle ne shpirt e mu ka doke me e lehte kjo.
Une e kom cek se ka persona me aftesi te kufizuara  qe  jane me fakultet dhe nuk jane te gjithe te mbrapambetur, e pse  mendoni se te gjithe jane njesoj.

----------


## behar07

une do te thosha , se nese aj person me aftsin e ti te kufizuar konsideron realsisht se e vlen  dhe e mendon se mund te jet ashtu si eshte,  pran sfidave per jet qe e presin si qift, athere e vlen te lidhet me te, nuk a gje qe mund ta pengoj dashurin gjersa ata vete nuk e pengon  ti hij jetes ashtu si a. mos u lidhni me kushte, dashuria nuk nje ksi gjera

----------


## Roi

E dashur Poetesh..
Dashurija eshte nje mister,
Une mendoj qe po rash ne dashuri me nje femer me aftesi te kufizuara une do e kisha pranuar jeten me te ashtu si eshte..
Dhe kurr mos harroni se edhe ata jan pjes e jetes sone..

Une kam nje Shoqe ne TX. Houston ajo eshte e martuar me nje te verber, Eshte nje bukuroshe qe me te vertet ta ka endja vetem ta pash, Nuk mund ti shmangesh shiqimit kur ajo kalon rreth teje.
Po ajo ka zgjedhur jeten ashtu......

Shendet

----------


## Flora82

> Per kete teme u mendova ta postoj, ngase  verejta se askush  nuk eshte munduar ta ngrite kete çeshtje, per kete aresye qe ti bej me te afert me shoqerine dhe cka mendojne shoqeria per ta mendova ta postoj kete teme.
> Sa per mua une do te kisha pranuar te lidhem me nje person me aftesi te kufizuar( ne kete rast me nje mashkull me aftesi te kufizuara)  ose edhe jeten ta kaloj me te, tu u nise nga fakti se ska njerez te perkryer vetem i Madhi Zot eshte i perkryer dhe se  edhe neve ne te ardhmen mund te na ndodh nje gje e tille.


   Tê   rrallê  jane  ata  njerze  si  ju !  qe  kishin  pranuar  nje  lidhje  me  nje  njeri  me  aftsi te  kufizura  ,  une  ju  çmoj  shume   per  kete  veprim  qe  beni  ju  dhe  jeni  shume mete mire  se  ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------

